

Go Daddy CEO Warren Adelman Steps Down - koevet
http://www.webpronews.com/go-daddy-ceo-warren-adelman-steps-down-2012-07

======
kine
Can the board just agree that the new CEO will be re-titled as "Chief
Scumbag?"

